
Telegram adds the option to delete chats on other people’s devices - vezycash
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/25/18280593/telegram-chat-delete-purge-messages-app-privacy-update
======
tpfour
They are utterly confused about "privacy". Allowing someone ELSE deleting MY
messages on MY device is bordering on insanity.

I have a small theory about why they chose to do that. Telegram is the de
facto messenger for cryptocurrencies. There are a LOT of scams being
perpetrated on Telegram. This new feature facilitates plausible deniability
for scammers, with the intent of making lawsuits against Telegram less likely.

------
vezycash
The title is misleading because Telegram already allows me to delete my
messages on other people's devices.

The changes are:

* No more deadlines. Instead of 48 hours, you can now delete messages from the other person's device at any time.

* You can now delete the other person's messages from their device!

See the founder's message: [https://t.me/durov/102](https://t.me/durov/102)

